# When does a TV room become a home theater ?



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

What makes a home theater versus a tv room ? 

Adding a screen larger than 55", 5.1 Surround sound, room treatments, a projector, an empty bank account. Hah ! 

What do you think are the minimums before you call it a home theater ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Technically a home theater is a dedicated space that is enclosed, has the appropriate equipment and at least 5.1 speakers that gives the space the full movie experience. A screen would make it more of a theater but some displays are so large its hard to judge just on that point alone. However many people call their living room space a theater and thats fine but it really is outside the idea of a theater room.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's pretty difficult to draw the line with what consists of a home theater. To me it's enjoying movies in the comfort of your own home. I would venture to guess that the majority of home theater enthusiasts have their setups in a multi purpose room. I could very well be wrong but that would make an interesting poll.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

In this hobby you can go as far as you want to go but I thought it would be fun to get people's opinion on when it becomes home theater. Of course it's all what you make of it, and there are
No hard rules. Maybe some humorous ones. Like... A popcorn machine or a fancy recliner.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I think it happens the same way a "bedroom" becomes an "office". It's not like the real estate listings say "2 bedrooms, 1 office, 2.5 bathrooms"... so that room is whatever you declare it to be.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

A room becomes a home theater when you sit down to watch a movie and become engaged in the experience to the exclusion of all other uses of the room. I have a 55" with in wall speakers and subs. We can get completely lost in a movie experience, so I consider it a home theater, even though it is open to the rest of the house.

It is about the experience, and that can be achieved in lots of spaces that might be used in lots of ways.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

A low noise floor and the capability to play reference levels without touching a volume key, during a movie. 
Projection system. 

Kind of hardcore, but that doesn't mean one can't be built on a budget.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

TCinGA said:


> What makes a home theater versus a tv room ? ... What do you think are the minimums before you call it a home theater ?


IMO, if at a minimum it has a large display, 5.1 audio and it's used for watching movies, it's a home theater.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

For me it is when all you do in that room is watch movies/tv shows. Nothing else.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I totally agree with triplej, Whenever you feel it is one! :T lol


----------

